# Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: So sehen die Orks aus



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: So sehen die Orks aus*

					Im Interview mit IGN haben die Produzenten der Amazon-Serie Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht erklärt, wie sich die Orks von der Darstellung im Vergleich zu den Peter-Jackson-Filmen unterscheiden. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: So sehen die Orks aus*


----------



## Baer85 (22. Juni 2022)

Die Orks sahen doch auch in der HDR Trilogie eher dünn und schmächtig aus im gegensatz zu den Uruk-Hai. 
Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf die Serie.


----------



## antigavur (23. Juni 2022)

sehen super aus. mit gil-galad zusammen das passendste bis jetzt.


----------



## MarcHammel (23. Juni 2022)

Orks passen. Bin trotzdem skeptisch, was die Serie angeht.


----------



## BjornE (23. Juni 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Orks passen. Bin trotzdem skeptisch, was die Serie angeht.


Die werden es sowas von an die Wand fahren.


----------



## Randalmaker (23. Juni 2022)

Klar, den Untergang von Numenor ohne das "Silmarillion" erzählen, wo BUCHSTÄBLICH die Geschichte von Numenor komplett erzählt wird. Da kann nur absoluter Humbug bei rauskommen oder ein Verstoß gegen die Markenrechte. 

Beides wäre ne ziemliche Schweinerei und es ist mir schleierhaft, wie dieses Projekt rechtlich so durchgehen konnte.

In den HdR-Filmen werden irgendwie 2 Sätze  zu Numenor erwähnt, das wars. Und daraus muss man sich jetzt irgendwas zusammenschustern, was von den Laien dann als die echte Geschichte betrachtet wird. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## muli0816 (23. Juni 2022)

Wird bestimmt so ein "toller" Erfolg wie das Rad der Zeit.
Der Trailer lässt schreckliches erahnen. 
Eine schöne dunkelhäutige Zwergenfrau, wo hats das bei Tolkien gegeben.
Zwergenfrauen sind hässlicher als die Männer.
Es muss halt alles gegendert, gewokt und diverse sein.


----------



## Nuallan (23. Juni 2022)

muli0816 schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt so ein "toller" Erfolg wie das Rad der Zeit.
> Der Trailer lässt schreckliches erahnen.
> Eine schöne dunkelhäutige Zwergenfrau, wo hats das bei Tolkien gegeben.
> Zwergenfrauen sind hässlicher als die Männer.
> Es muss halt alles gegendert, gewokt und diverse sein.


Naja, wer sich schon über einen einzigen dunkelhäutigen Charakter aufregt, der kommt bei mir in die R-Schublade. So lange sie es mit ihrer "Message" nicht komplett übertreiben (was leider oft passiert), ist das für mich ok.


----------

